# Heated Seat Issue / Heater Issue (Blower Motor?)



## 416BRAND (Oct 20, 2015)

2005 Maxima SE 1) I get a kinda low squeel noise from inside the cabin ONLY after about 10 mintues having the HEAT on a medium to high fan setting. It sounds like its more central rather than just behind the glove box area. Doesn't do it with AC though. Weird? Could this still be the blower motor (perhaps needs lubrication?) I am also replacing the cabin air filter soon. I suppose they are in the same spot just about?

2) Heated seats both passenger and driver only work on High it seems. Anyone know anything about this? Fuses are all fine. Also I don't know if this is a 6th gen thing or not but only the bottom (butt) part of the seat gets warm. As opposed to my 4th gen which the back would also warm up. Which is more important to me lol. Problem with the seat?

I can't find a tutorial for 6th gen on blower motor replacement on here or on Youtube. Anyone have a vid?

Thanks!


----------

